# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Meccanoid, personal humanoid robots, Spin Master Ltd., Calais, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Spin Master Ltd.

Home page - meccano.com/meccanoid

----------


## Airicist

Meccanoid G15 KS - 4 Foot Tall Robot, First Look at CES2015 from Meccano 

Published on Jan 10, 2015




> Meccanoid G15 KS Review 
>  One of the highlights from being at the CES show was getting to play with Meccanoid G15 KS from Spin Master. Meccanoid is a 4 foot tall robot that is made with Meccano (Erector Set) parts. As the video shows, Meccanoid is super easy to program and has a very fluid and fun movement.
> 
> We can't wait to get our hands on Meccanoid so we can do some additional testing. The ability to change his shape from Humanoid to rover to dino - very cool. Here is more information -
> 
> Meccanoid G15 KS is your personal robot built with the latest Meccano parts. It is an advanced yet easy to use open source Robotic Building platform, making it accessible to builders covering a broad range of ages and skill sets. Meccanoid G15 KS will attract new fans to the world of robotics that would have otherwise have been scared off by something they felt was intimidating.
> 
> Simplicity is central to the design and development from day one so we developed three programming options. First, a cool new tech we call “LIM” – Learned Intelligent Movement. Second, a “Ragdoll” Avatar control via an app, and finally and perhaps the most fun of all, Motion capture. All allow someone with no prior experience to program with ease in moments.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Don Lemon and Morgan Spurlock do the robot 

Published on Jan 21, 2015




> Don Lemon welcomes Morgan Spurlock - and his robot, Meccanoid - for a preview of the forthcoming season premiere of "Inside Man"






Meccanoid on CNN Tonight with Don Lemon! 

Published on Jan 22, 2015




> Meccanoid made his FIRST television appearance on CNN Tonight with Don Lemon and Morgan Spurlock!

----------


## Airicist

Meccanoid on CNN's New Day! 

Published on Jan 22, 2015




> Meccanoid made an appearance on CNN's New Day on January 22, 2015!

----------


## Airicist

MECCANOID CES January 2015
from Deltatime Productions
February 2, 2015 




> Meccanoid Robot launch at the Consumer Electronic Show in Las Vegas, January 2015.
> Sounds mix, colour and titling to be completed.

----------


## Airicist

Maker Faire: Meccano Shows Off Two New Humanoid Robots

Published on May 24, 2015




> The original Meccano concept was extremely innovative and exciting, at least when it was first introduced in 1901. It enabled users in hacking together concept prototypes of mechanical structures, linkages, and movements. Tens of thousands of engineers, researchers, and young learners put the Meccano kits to good use in realising their dreams. They learned what worked, and what would fail, by experimenting with the Meccano metal strips, brackets, girders, wheels, and other components. Now, over a century later, the company has introduced two quasi-humanoid robot kits that they demonstrated at the Bay Area Maker Faire.
> 
> Over the years, the Meccano brand has waxed and waned in popularity, and today it may seem a bit old-school or dated. Company ownership has shifted so many times that it’s hard to be sure who currently controls its destiny. Nevertheless, the Meccano kits still consistently deliver on their basic promises. If you’re interested in a kit that helps model mechanical structures, with some electronics integration, using scale model parts, then Meccano is definitely worth considering.
> 
> The two new robot kits, named the “Meccanoid G15KS” and “Meccanoid G15”, are basically humanoid in overall shape, though they do not walk. There is an easy programming option built-in that Meccano has named LIM, which stands for Learned Intelligent Movement. Those familiar with robotics will recognize this as Catch & Play - basically capturing poses or actions then playing them back on command.
> 
> Needless to say, the company has also released a smartphone/tablet app (iOS and Android) that can control the robots via Bluetooth and includes some additional programming capability.
> 
> The smaller robot (G15) stands just under 2 feet tall, half the height of its larger more capable twin (G15KS). In addition to the 2 motors that drive the robots feet, the G15 includes 4 servos controlling the arm movement while the G15KS has 8 servos for the arm and head movement.

----------


## Airicist

Meccanoid Launch at CES

Published on May 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Meccanoid’s appearance on the Paul O’Grady Show (UK)

Published on May 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Smyths Toys - Meccano Meccanoid Robot G15

Published on Oct 7, 2015




> Introducing the Meccanoid Robot G15KS coming soon!
> 
> Check out Meccanoid by clicking 'Play Video' icon.
> 
> Meccanoid G15 KS and Meccanoid G15 are your personal robot friends that you get to build using the latest Meccano parts. It is an advanced, yet easy-to-use, open source Robotic Building platform.
> 
> The robots use their onboard “Mecca Brain” and voice recognition, say thousands of phrases, tell jokes, offer fun facts, play games and interact with you, initiate conversations and even give you a high- five!
> 
> Meccanoid G15KS and Meccanoid G15 feature an easy programming option we call "LIM" - Learned Intelligent Movement, where you program movements and sounds and play it back with a push of a button. It sounds complex, but simplicity is central to the design. So even if you are new to robotics and programming, the Meccanoid features the most innovative and easy programming.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Meccano Meccanoid Robot G15

Published on Oct 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Build your own robot

Published on Oct 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Meccano Meccanoid G15 Personal Robot Review

Published on Oct 21, 2015




> A quick review of the Meccano Meccanoid G15 Personal Robot and comparison to the G15 KS

----------


## Airicist

Meccano Meccanoid G15 - Kung Fu!

Published on Nov 2, 2015




> Build your own, personal, wisecracking best friend! Meccanoind G15 is your very own 2 foot tall robot. 
> 
> With its amazing voice recognition capabilities and over a thousand pre-programmed phrases, comments and witty comebacks, it can tell jokes and play games!

----------


## Airicist

Meccano G15 Quick build

Published on Nov 5, 2015




> Just a quick video edit of my assembly of the Meccano G15 Personal robot.

----------


## Airicist

Meccano MeccaNoid G15KS Personal Robot from Spin Master

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> Meccano Meccanoid G15KS Personal Robot. 4-foot-tall real, walking, talking robot that can be controlled by your voice or remotely via Bluetooth from a compatible smart device. There are 1,223 parts to assemble. The fun is also in building the robot. Construction toy. Science toy. STEM robot for kids.
> 
> Product Info: 
> The Meccano Meccanoid G15KS Personal Robot is a four-foot-tall robot kit which, when its 1,223 parts are assembled, is an impressive, voice activated, wise-cracking robot. The central event of this toy is its construction, but the payoff is pretty exciting: a real, walking, talking robot that can be controlled by your voice or remotely via Bluetooth from a compatible smart device.

----------


## Airicist

Meccanoid G15 Personal Robot Full Review, The Meccano Maker System

Published on Nov 18, 2015




> Today we review a personal robot from Meccano and Spin Master - The Meccanoid G15.
> 
> The 2 Foot tall robot is very fun...once you get him built. Building the Meccanoid is a long and in our case frustrating process. We made a few mistakes so we had to go back and correct things. Pay attention and try to get everything right from the start - will save some headaches.
> 
> Once you get Meccanoid buiilt, it is a pretty cool robot. Here is more information -
> 
> * The Meccano Meccanoid G15 Robot comes with over one thousand phrases and voice recognition to make your personal robot more like your best friend!
> * Download the free app from Google Play or AppStore. Works with iOS and Android.
> * Build, program and play with this fully-operational, 2-foot-tall android, powered by 6 motors for realistic movement.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Meccano Meccanoid G15 KS robot review

Published on Oct 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robot toys for you and your kids

Published on Dec 11, 2015




> From a giant robot to tiny electronic building blocks, to a deconstructed computer, check out our gift ideas for the future geeks and nerds on your holiday list.

----------


## Airicist

MeccaNoid + Robolink

Published on Jun 9, 2016




> Good luck building and coding!

----------


## Airicist

Meccano Meccanoid XL 2.0 personal robot review & demo

Published on Nov 18, 2016




> Last year I reviewed this bot's predecessor, the Meccanoid G15 KS Personal Robot, which was basically identical in parts and build. However, this year's (2016) version has many more features than his counterpart had. For instance, whereas G15 KS had over 1000 pre-programmed words and phrases, XL 2.0 has over 3000. And that's just for starters!
> 
> If you enjoyed last year's kid sized Meccanoid, you've really got to check this new model out. He's really impressive, and really fun!

----------


## Airicist

Mechanoid XL 2 0 gives a brief lecture of interesting facts (demo)

Published on Nov 19, 2016




> This video is just a brief Meccanoid XL 2.0 demo follow up to my earlier complete review of this kooky robot. Please enjoy this brief robo lecture, and be sure to like, share, and subscribe as well. Meccanoid commands it!

----------


## Airicist

Mini Meccanoid 2.0 Personal Robot Review

Published on Dec 14, 2016




> Join me today for a detailed review of the Meccanoid 2.0 Personal Robot from Meccano. This 2 foot tall robot has a number of differences from last year's original version, and most of them are improvements! 
> 
> I've also made a review of the Meccanoid 2.0 XL Personal Robot, so keep an eye out for that as well, and don't forget to subscribe if you enjoy honest, straightforward, and in-depth reviews of the latest tech toys. You just never know what I might be covering next!

----------


## Airicist

Meccano Meccanoid 2.0 from Spin Master

Published on Dec 25, 2016




> NEW Meccano Meccanoid 2.0 personal robot from Spin Master! Build your own two-foot tall robot. Over 3,000 pre-programmed phrases! He can move, dance, tell stories, play games, and more. Activated using voice recognition or a smart phone or tablet. TTPM shows you all this robot's cool moves and more!

----------

